# How to "erase" my low rating??



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

On the very first day I started driving for Uber my rating took a major dump...The Uber App. flashed "Added Driver", and I had no idea what it was. Since I did not know about "pool", I cancelled all the the added rider(s)....and over the next few hours cancelled 6 more "pool added riders". I assumed one or more of the cancelled riders gave me the low star rating. But I later found out, cancelled riders are unable to review you. But at the time, I thought someone I cancelled gave me one or more of those bad ratings. So I went into Uber and asked them to reset my ratings on day 2 of driving for them. I said since I had no idea what "pool" was, I wanted to be forgiven for my first day,t and given a clean slate. They could not do that due to "fairness" policy. Then 2 or 3 weeks later Uber sent me an Email warning me my low rating was not good and could keep me from driving for them. So, I freaked out and stopped driving for Uber altogether, to figure out what I was doing wrong. Then two weeks went by and my rating dropped again from 4.3 to 4.1. I equated the drop to not driving for a while, but it was just a delayed rating on someones part. So, Now I was just denied an Uber car Lease because of my low 4.1 rating. Uber is the first "employer" I've sub-contracted for, who won't forgive a first-time mistake. Uber's only answer to me was; "If you keep driving, your rating should naturally go up, It is only a matter of averages". Maybe I missed something, but I wish Uber would improve their initial interaction with new drivers to include a booklet, an orientation talk, a "training"...something more than I have received. Also, there seems to be insufficient feedback in the Uber App. regarding who gave me the bad reviews and what they each were in "star" value. Not all the information I need is listed. I want to know; which rider on what day and time and route and what star rating they gave me. It would help in pinpointing problems. I do not think all this information is available??


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Were you deactivated for a bad rating, or a high cancellation rate? Two different things.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Troll?

Clearly didn't read the reading material. Looks like he is cancelling pool rides and is facing deactivation.

If they deactivate you they are doing you a favor.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

ZOMG! So funny!

I have been amazed for the years I have observed the ride-hailing industry at how many drivers do ZERO research before they start driving and then whine because they are totally unprepared to accept the consequences of their own _stoopid-ity_ ™

Also, I laughed so hard when I read this post I peed a little!


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

joffie said:


> Troll?
> 
> Clearly didn't read the reading material. Looks like he is cancelling pool rides and is facing deactivation.
> 
> If they deactivate you they are doing you a favor.


I was never presented with any reading material when I signed up for Uber. I did not know what "pool" was on day 1, but I did know what it was on day 2.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Driver 42 said:


> ZOMG! So funny!
> 
> I have been amazed for the years I have observed the ride-hailing industry at how many drivers do ZERO research before they start driving and then whine because they are totally unprepared to accept the consequences of their own _stoopid-ity_ ™
> 
> Also, I laughed so hard when I read this post I peed a little!


I think Uber needed to pre-teach just a little. My interview with a Uber person only lasted 5 minutes, and I was on the road. No manual, no hand-outs. I understand being prepared, and maybe I was not, but, the low rating hurts and I fell it was unfair not to forgive me the first time.?


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

SFMarcopolo said:


> On the very first day I started driving for Uber my App. flashed "Added Driver". I had no idea what this was as no person told me there was such a thing as "pool". As a result of not knowing what it was, and I already had a rider in my car, I cancelled the added rider....and over the next 10 minutes 6 more "added riders" came up and I cancelled them all. This caused all 7 prospective riders to give me lowest rating possible. I complained to Uber about this , as it was not my fault. Uber refuses to remove the bad rating. Uber even sent me an Email warning me my low rating was about to keep me from driving for them. What a bunch of nonsense! This is not fair at all. AND I was just denied an Uber car Lease because of my low 4.0 rating. My lawyer and I are drawing up a suit for $10,000. I hate my boss Uber for this unfair treatment and will not stand for such nonsense from anyone!
> If there is a way to resolve this, please let me know. But, I could really use the extra $10,000!


You have a really lousy lawyer if they told you that you are able to sue Uber for your problems when *you agreed to arbitration* when you signed up to be a driver!


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Everyone wants to jump on me. I am asking for advise . I am not looking for hate or mean comments. This is my very first post and request for advise, I am not trolling. Again I ask, is there a way to resolve the low rating through some channels at Uber?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

SFMarcopolo said:


> Everyone wants to jump on me. I am asking for advise . I am not looking for hate or mean comments. This is my very first post and request for advise, I am not trolling. Again I ask, is there a way to resolve the low rating through some channels at Uber?


Cancelled riders cannot rate you. It was most likely that 1 pool rider you had in the car already, they must've rated you a 1 star cause you didn't know what you were doing and probably used your phone several times during the trip to "cancel the 6 added rides out".

Was that your only ride? If you are still activated do more rides to get the rating up. Why are you suddenly denied by uber lease or rental program? What vehicle did you do that first pool ride from hell in?


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

SFMarcopolo said:


> Everyone wants to jump on me. I am asking for advise . I am not looking for hate or mean comments. This is my very first post and request for advise, I am not trolling. Again I ask, is there a way to resolve the low rating through some channels at Uber?


Nope, you're outta luck. _You will be dumped by Uber._

They will keep the herds of BETTER PREPARED drivers they sign up in Daly City this month rather than waste any more time and energy on you. Math, and experience, points to this being the responsible (corporate) reaction to your situation.

Maybe you've learned a valuable lesson?

_Bye, Felicia!_


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Driver 42 said:


> You have a really lousy lawyer if they told you that you are able to sue Uber for your problems when *you agreed to arbitration* when you signed up to be a driver!


I have a very agressive lawyer who advises me to sue everyone. Of course, I never listen to him most of the time! Also, he does not know all the details of the rating problem I think I am having. He just thought that the rating problem could be costing me that much in lost work. Actually, they have not deactivated me, only warned me. When I got the letter for the low rating warning, I stopped driving rideshare altogether and took other work till I could figure out what was going on. The no driving for a month further lowered my rating with Uber. Another unfortunate hit to my overall rating. I could just drive and drive till my rating naturally goes up. I am a good driver. That was what Uber told me, that if I just keep driving, my rating WILL go up.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Cancelled riders cannot rate you. It was most likely that 1 pool rider you had in the car already, they must've rated you a 1 star cause you didn't know what you were doing and probably used your phone several times during the trip to "cancel the 6 added rides out".
> 
> Was that your only ride? If you are still activated do more rides to get the rating up. Why are you suddenly denied by uber lease or rental program? What vehicle did you do that first pool ride from hell in?


You are probably right-on regarding what happened with the one rider on the Pool I actually gave the ride to, giving the bad rating. 
It was a Hundai Sonata...Also my rating took another hit when I stopped driving after the warning letter arrived. I freaked out when I got the warning Email, and stopped driving rideshare for a month. I think I had a 4.3 and after stopping driving for a month, it dropped to 4.1. I have not resumed driving since I am having a hard time finding a sutable Leasable Vehicle. I finally got approved for a BAMA lease last week, but still having problems getting collision insurance for it.


----------



## hotlanta (Jan 14, 2017)

SFMarcopolo said:


> You are probably right-on regarding what happened with the one rider on the Pool I actually gave the ride to, giving the bad rating.
> It was a Hundai Sonata...Also my rating took another hit when I stopped driving after the warning letter arrived. I freaked out when I got the warning Email, and stopped driving rideshare for a month. I think I had a 4.3 and after stopping driving for a month, it dropped to 4.1. I have not resumed driving since I am having a hard time finding a sutable Leasable Vehicle. I finally got approved for a BAMA lease last week, but still having problems getting collision insurance for it.


Ick, don't BAMA leases have worse terms than Xchange, and mileage limits as well?


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Since my driving for Uber is just a way to pay for a vehicle, I only need to drive limited evening hours to pay for this lease. I have a regular daytime job. The vehicle is something I need to get around town with and go to and from my regular job with. I don't own a vehicle currently, because I can't afford one yet. I was renting one from Enterprise for $900/month. Thee BAMA lease will put me in a vehicle, temporarily, for $680/month. In three months I'll cancel the lease and buy a car. And, I will not be driving more than 1,600 miles a month. The BAMA lease says 2,500 mile limit.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

There's no way your rating could have gone down if you weren't giving rides. No rides = no ratings, good or bad. 

Just get out there and give rides like Uber told you to. Your ratings will average out. 

Git gud noob


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

The BAMA lease is cancellable without penalties. It is not a conventional car lease. After 30 days, I can return the car without any "buyouts" or "penalties". It is a 2016 Toyota Corolla S+


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> There's no way your rating could have gone down if you weren't giving rides. No rides = no ratings, good or bad.
> 
> Just get out there and give rides like Uber told you to. Your ratings will average out.
> 
> Git gud noob


Uber told me that since there are other drivers competing with me on the ratings end of the software. The more they drive and the less I drive will cause my rating go down in relation to theirs. So my rating may be stuck at 4.1 as long as I do not drive, but my competitors ratings are pretty much climbing in relation to mine being stagnant. So, before long , I can end up with the lowest rating in the Daly City area, just by not driving. And I am currently not drivingbecause I do not have a car to do so. Hopefully the insurance will come through tomorrow so I can pick up the Corolla Lease.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

So the answer would be....

Listen to Uber and drive more, your ratings will go up.

That's the only solution. There is no magic department that will change your ratings. 

Actually, there is. It's you. YOU can control your ratings.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I answered to your dup thread, SF.



Danny3xd said:


> Howdy & welcome SF.
> 
> That is a bummer for sure. If you polightly asked and they did not adjust, don't think there is much more ya can do.
> 
> Try to let it go. Just for your own well being an' continue with the OJT . (on the job training) It gets easier. I promise friend!


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

SFMarcopolo said:


> Uber told me that since there are other drivers competing with me on the ratings end of the software. The more they drive and the less I drive will cause my rating go down in relation to theirs. So my rating may be stuck at 4.1 as long as I do not drive, but my competitors ratings are pretty much climbing in relation to mine being stagnant. So, before long , I can end up with the lowest rating in the Daly City area, just by not driving. And I am currently not drivingbecause I do not have a car to do so. Hopefully the insurance will come through tomorrow so I can pick up the Corolla Lease.


That's not how ratings work. Your rating is your rating - an average of up to the last 500 rides. It has nothing to do with other drivers. The only thing that makes your rating change is a rider giving you stars. It may be hours/days/weeks after the actual ride, if at all. They're probably rating you just before their next ride, whenever that may be. So to you it may seem your rating goes down even though you're not driving but it's just past riders rating you over time. The bad news is they're not rating you well, so you have some Uber soul searching to do to figure out why. Everyone thinks they're a good driver but you have to look at yourself objectively and ask why the riders would rate you low. If you can't figure that out, your uber days are likely limited.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Lando74 said:


> That's not how ratings work. Your rating is your rating - an average of up to the last 500 rides. It has nothing to do with other drivers. The only thing that makes your rating change is a rider giving you stars. It may be hours/days/weeks after the actual ride, if at all. They're probably rating you just before their next ride, whenever that may be. So to you it may seem your rating goes down even though you're not driving but it's just past riders rating you over time. The bad news is they're not rating you well, so you have some Uber soul searching to do to figure out why. Everyone thinks they're a good driver but you have to look at yourself objectively and ask why the riders would rate you low. If you can't figure that out, your uber days are likely limited.


My ratings were actually a majority top star rating, 40 riders, saying top notch, 5 stars, and only 3 or 4 who rated me a 1. I have no idea why those were so low. There were no intermediate ratings. All comments were positive. There were no negative comments listed at all from anyone.So, I guess my average is just low due to me just starting out. I have only given about 50 rides.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Driver 42 said:


> Nope, you're outta luck. _You will be dumped by Uber._
> 
> They will keep the herds of BETTER PREPARED drivers they sign up in Daly City this month rather than waste any more time and energy on you. Math, and experience, points to this being the responsible (corporate) reaction to your situation.
> 
> ...


I'll learn the job..Uber driving that is...I've been very successful in the "Service" industry with over 30, all 5 star ratings, on Yelp for my regular daytime contracting business. Some of this success I've had in my "Service Oriented" business should rub-off on the rideshare industry professionalism, I expect to have. I promise I will try my hardest to be a quality professional driver for Uber.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Were you deactivated for a bad rating, or a high cancellation rate? Two different things.


I was not deactivated...I was only warned of a "Low" overall rating via an Email they sent me. The Email mentioned nothing about cancellations or high cancellation rate.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

There is NOTHING you can do to raise your ratings unless you drive and have passengers rate you. Period, end of story.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

SFMarcopolo said:


> So, I freaked out and stopped driving altogether. Bad idea. My rating took another hit just because I took a break driving


this statement is why i'd say a troll... your rating cant take a hit if you're not driving, only way it would is if people are just finally after a week or so down rating your poor driving.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

SFMarcopolo said:


> My ratings were actually a majority top star rating, 40 riders, saying top notch, 5 stars, and only 3 or 4 who rated me a 1.


well there is no way you'd be a 4.1 with those numbers


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

There's so much wrong with all of this. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> this statement is why i'd say a troll... your rating cant take a hit if you're not driving, only way it would is if people are just finally after a week or so down rating your poor driving.


I had no idea what a troll was until I looked it up. Sorry, it does not apply to me. Cut it out! A troll causes trouble and controversy or just tries to piss people off. Where does a statement that I made that may be incorrect rate as trolling? I did NOT know that your rating does NOT go down if you stop driving for a while. An Uber driver told me that. That is why I said that. So I was wrong, because my friend was wrong. Where does this "Troll" thing explain who I am???


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

You have no clue as to how any of this works. 50 rides and 40 5* ratings is BS. About 40% rate in my experiences. No way you are above 80%. It is also my experience that less that 5* raters ever leave any feedback. 4.1* you got several 1* ratings in your initial 50 trips. Being a good driver and making a non driver comfortable in your back seat are two different things. Cancellations do not affect ratings. Not driving has no bearing on ratings. Most riders do not rate their last ride till it is time to request their next. They get out of your car and don't open the app again till they need another ride. Could be days or weeks. Your best bet is to be very selective with the times of day you drive and the requests you accept. Easiest way to raise rating. Need to do a lot of research to figure this all out also.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

I really do not know how many 5's and how many 1's I may have got. I never figured out the method of checking that out correctly, so I am just guessing that I got 48 5's and 3 1's. When I did try to find out what my rating was, my Uber driver friend showed me on the Uber App. where it was. But when I looked there I could not find all the information I thought I would see. Like how many ratings I got, from who, and what they were. Not every piece of info shows up there, so I did not really get a good handle on the whole thing. Now, since I have not been driving for a month, and I do not have an authorized vehicle currently, the App. is not coming up. It says instead; "bring in your vehicle for inspection", so I currently can't review my rating using the app. The App will no longer respond. I need to know where to look for instructions on how to see individual passengers ratings so I can remember who they were and figure out why they may have given me the low rating. Where is this information? I want instructions on how to find the missing information the app leaves out. Will it list each passenger and show the rating that passenger gave you? I think not, because I could not find that info when I looked there a few weeks ago while I was still driving. I did see my overall rating and it was 4.1. I did see a lot of positive feedback and no bad feedback. But I did not see a tally of how many 1's, 2's, ...5's I had got. I was looking for a listing of passengers who gave me the low rating listings, but was unable to figure it out. I think my best bet will be to visit my local Uber center and ask them in person. There are a few things I am going to 'improve" when I start driving again. These improvements may get me better ratings 1- I am going to engage my riders in conversation, because I was not saying very much to my passengers, and my successful Uber driver friend said I need to Schmoose them a little. 2-One passenger, I think, was peeved that I did not have a charging cable for his IPhone. I purchased a 10 footer in white. 3- I'm getting a stock water and candy. 4- I am going to pick-up passengers with the radio turned on already , rather than ask them if they want to hear music. My friend always has his radio playing..he said I should do it too because his passengers seem to like it. I am also getting a audio "aux" cable if they want to stream from their phones while in my car.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Many people on this forum have told me that my rating does NOT go down just because I stop driving for a while, that the ratings are given by the passengers, and that only passenger ratings affect your overall rating. BUT there is another factor that lowers your income with the Uber if you stop driving for a while, and that is "priority". If you have a low priority rating, you won't get as many rides, as often, as other drivers who have been driving longer. I was confusing driver priority "rating" with passenger's ratings. I asked the Uber people why I had to wait at least 15 minutes for my first rider when I first turn on the App for the day, and they told me it was because other Uber drivers in the area, who were available, and had given more rides than me, got priority. I was always wasting the first 15 minutes sitting around. So, the longer I stayed not driving the lower my priority "rating" was going to be. I got confused, especially when my passenger's ratings dropped from 4.3 to 4.1 , 2 weeks after I stopped driving for Uber. Someone just waited a week or two before they rated me. It wasn't because I stopped driving.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

joffie said:


> Troll?
> 
> Clearly didn't read the reading material. Looks like he is cancelling pool rides and is facing deactivation.
> 
> If they deactivate you they are doing you a favor.


Uber gives you no reading material, you idiot! At least I did not get offered any. No training either, little orientation. The two other Uber drivers I know said there is none of that, and they did not get any either.! So don't accuse me of being a troll. And keep your negative comments to yourself. Please be kind and post only helpful comments. No one needs another nagging MOTHER!


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

SFMarcopolo said:


> you idiot





SFMarcopolo said:


> And keep your negative comments to yourself


Son of a preacher?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

If you're still driving tell ALL your passengers about the rating system. 

If a driver get below 4.5 or 4.6 or 4.7 whatever you location says, that a 4 star rating means drivers get fired.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Lando74 said:


> That's not how ratings work. Your rating is your rating - an average of up to the last 500 rides. It has nothing to do with other drivers. The only thing that makes your rating change is a rider giving you stars. It may be hours/days/weeks after the actual ride, if at all. They're probably rating you just before their next ride, whenever that may be. So to you it may seem your rating goes down even though you're not driving but it's just past riders rating you over time. The bad news is they're not rating you well, so you have some Uber soul searching to do to figure out why. Everyone thinks they're a good driver but you have to look at yourself objectively and ask why the riders would rate you low. If you can't figure that out, your uber days are likely limited.


Thanks, I was confusing rating (as related to a passenger rating you) with priority "rating" where if you've clocked less hours than a nearby active competing driver, that driver gets priority for the ride over you. Sitting for weeks inactive just makes it more difficult to compete when it comes to receiving ride requests because your neighbor is working more hours than you for Uber. His priority rating is higher. I've waited up to 20 minutes for my first rider to appear, when I start out driving for the day. The Uber Office in Daly City is only 2 blocks from where I live, and shove off from. I assume there is an Army of available Uber drivers just down the street from me, all with more hours clocked than me. I often have to drive out of the John Daly corridor just to get my work started.


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Go4 said:


> If you're still driving tell ALL your passengers about the rating system.
> 
> If a driver get below 4.5 or 4.6 or 4.7 whatever you location says, that a 4 star rating means drivers get fired.


That is a great idea about telling your passengers about the rating system. It does help to communicate this because I communicate with my regular job's customers this way. I tell my customers in my contracting business that their Yelp reviews of me and their respective star ratings can make or break my company. This is so true. All my customers that I "educate" on giving ratings, give me 5 star reviews. I make them understand that even a 4 star can hurt a company. I currently have 24 5 star reviews and 1 one star and one 4 star..giving an overall 5 star rating to my company, at least that is how it is computed on YELP. I suppose if I tell all my Uber customers about the gravity of giving a lower than full 5 stars for a driver, they will respond in kind with a 5 star review for me. I take it that 100 successful rides without any riders giving you a review will do nothing to your rating? So telling them that you need more 5 star reviews, would be a good thing to say to them, just don't outright ask them to give you a 5 star review, that would be unethical, right?


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Jan 30, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Cancelled riders cannot rate you. It was most likely that 1 pool rider you had in the car already, they must've rated you a 1 star cause you didn't know what you were doing and probably used your phone several times during the trip to "cancel the 6 added rides out".
> 
> Was that your only ride? If you are still activated do more rides to get the rating up. Why are you suddenly denied by uber lease or rental program? What vehicle did you do that first pool ride from hell in?


I don't even remember what it was, either Sonata or Celica., it was a new nice clean car. I told the rider I did not know what "added rider" was, but she did not step up and let me know what was going on. I drove her clear across town, and she said nothing. So my rating is stagnant at 4.1, because I have not driven since the warning letter. It was at 4.1 when I was turned down for the Uber Leasing program. Their letter mentioned the low Uber rating score as their decision to deny me the Lease. That in addition to a too low credit score. 
Am I correct in assuming that 4.1 is .1 of a point above being fired?
Any leeway on that?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

SFMarcopolo said:


> I don't even remember what it was, either Sonata or Celica., it was a new nice clean car. I told the rider I did not know what "added rider" was, but she did not step up and let me know what was going on. I drove her clear across town, and she said nothing. So my rating is stagnant at 4.1, because I have not driven since the warning letter. It was at 4.1 when I was turned down for the Uber Leasing program. Their letter mentioned the low Uber rating score as their decision to deny me the Lease. That in addition to a too low credit score.
> Am I correct in assuming that 4.1 is .1 of a point above being fired?
> Any leeway on that?


You get deactivated at below 4.6 and have to pay for a class to be able to be activated again.

It's a miracle uber didn't deactivate you. Perhaps they are waiting to see your rating after the first 50 rides then if it's not over 4.6 you'll be gone.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber DOES give you "reading material". It's all on the website. There are also instructional videos on youtube.com placed there by Uber, and others by other drivers.

You're here. That's a good start towards improvement. Calling someone a "moron" is not. You're frustrated, but we're not the ones that told you to start this work without doing any research FIRST. What about your friend? Did you use his referral code to sign up? Is he getting the fee from Uber for referring you? If he didn't tell you beforehand to look this stuff up, he should have.

Breathe. When NO ONE understands what you're trying to get across, it's not a problem with understanding, but rather, expression. Try dealing with one thing at a time.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

What does your mom tells you about this?


----------

